# GSD !! Needed!!



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

*I wasn't sure where to post this thread within the forum*
I'm looking for a dog and I hope you can help me. It doesn't have to be a puppy, young would be okay. If it's a female she can be spayed but the male needs to be intact . This lucky puppy would be trained as a K9 officer for my Sheriff's office and spoiled rotten by the handler. His partner can no longer work due to a spine injury and the county will not let the handler remain a K9 officer without a dog at the handler's expense to replace him. Please feel free to contact me with any info or questions.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

You may want to try a local rescue/shelter. They have so many dogs that need good homes....
all ages, all breeds.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

May I ask why the female can be spayed and the male has to be intact?? Most rescues and shelters require any dog to be spayed/neutered.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

llombardo said:


> May I ask why the female can be spayed and the male has to be intact?? Most rescues and shelters require any dog to be spayed/neutered.


From what I understand the K9 officer males work better when they are intact as far as having a more aggressive attitude while "on duty" but it seems to make no difference with the females. I'm not sure that's the exact reason, there may be more to it, a more scientific reason but that's the way I understand it.

I have some feelers out to local rescues but I though there might be a dog posted here at some point that could benefit too.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Neutered males can be just as good,but of course it depends on the dog.I would definitely check out the rescues though.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

There was another post somewhere on here about retired military dogs that are available for police departments. I wish I remembered where I saw it...

A couple people who responded worked in the program. You may be able to search for it. I think it specifically mentioned Lackland in San Antonio.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It might help to post what area are you in. 

Also, what is happening with the retiring K9 partner with the spinal injury? How is the county or the K9 handler taking care of his future? I think the answer to that question will be important to any shelter or rescue considering placing a dog.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

As far the other K9's fate..he's at home with his daddy and recovering as a newly retired K9..per the county. I've tried to talk to a few rescue places around here but they aren't returning my calls or just simply don't seem interested in helping.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It will help if you post a general location.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

We're in NE GA...not far from the SC line.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I thought that there were channels that LE goes through to get dogs for police work?


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

I'm sure that the county does have their "go to" people and places for getting dogs but not in this case. The county swears that they don't have the money to get another dog for the handler. He was told that unless he replaced the dog himself that he would no longer be allowed to be a K9 officer. Hence the reason I'm trying to help find him a dog. It's not his fault that his dog got a cancer like growth on his spine and so the idea that he can no longer do a job he loves with a breed he adores because of this is just crazy. He's keeping his injured now former partner and will treat him with the same love and friendship he has for the last 9 yrs.:wub:


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

_Try all the shelters in your local area, and don't forget about Craigslist. You might find a nice young adult that someone has tired of or can't keep._


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you still looking? I just saw this retired K-9 needs a new home - its in the non-urgent rescue section:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tired-k9-needs-new-home-foster-home-asap.html

I also saw that a pregnant GSD (in the urgent section) will be having pups soon in Tenn so that's closer to you!


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Also, this:

11 mo. Old German Shepard


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know if this helps since its not in your area but: 
Animal Details


----------

